# Canada Import Question



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

not sure anyone will be able to answer that for you here. Unless it's a totally smoking deal, it's not worth it with all the great muzzleloader dealers in southwest Ontario 

I've moved this to the Canadian forum for you hoping someone has had some experience with this and will be able to share their thoughts. :thumb:


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Just buy your muzzle loader at Mcomber archery! NO TAX!!!! LOOL

Well i guess you have a bunch of papers to fill out and its gonna be a real B*(&#*(&tch! 

Yeh and why would you want to do that we have EVERYTHING the dang americans have!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

i actually asked that question at the border last year. you need to purchase the firearm then leave it in the us and come back with a reciept and serial number. once here you must register the firearm. once it is registered you can go pick it up but you still have to declare it at the border on your way back and pay duties and taxes.quite a hassle if you ask me.


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> i actually asked that question at the border last year. you need to purchase the firearm then leave it in the us and come back with a reciept and serial number. once here you must register the firearm. once it is registered you can go pick it up but you still have to declare it at the border on your way back and pay duties and taxes.quite a hassle if you ask me.


? where would you leave it? in a bush beside the highway:wink:


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

team_realtree said:


> ? where would you leave it? in a bush beside the highway:wink:


lol i meant you leave it at the store. i asked at gander mountain in plattsburgh and they said it wasnt a problem.


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

In order to import, you will have to have a us dealer who has an export permit send it to a dealer in Canada. There are very few who do this, and it is very expensive(several hundred $$) it isn't worth your while to do it. What muzzleloader are you looking for, I am sure there are many Canadian dealers that can supply you at a good price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

Xs24-7 said:


> In order to import, you will have to have a us dealer who has an export permit send it to a dealer in Canada. There are very few who do this, and it is very expensive(several hundred $$) it isn't worth your while to do it. What muzzleloader are you looking for, I am sure there are many Canadian dealers that can supply you at a good price.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the reason i wanted to do this is because i don't have my PAL yet. I was going to have a family member (michigan resident) purchase it and therefore i could use it when i go down to visit (quite often). From there once i recieved my PAL I would bring it home with me. THere its no problem purchasing it in canada and it looks like I may end up having to do that.

Next question to all you canadian gun experts.

My father has a gun that was his dads from back in the 1960's. It is a browning bl22 lever action rifle. It has never been registered to anyone because back in those days it just wasn't like that. If i attempt to get that registered in my name once i have my PAL will I be able to? I really don't want to get arrested or anything for having it in my posession. Thanks again to any help.


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

jeronimo said:


> i actually asked that question at the border last year. you need to purchase the firearm then leave it in the us and come back with a reciept and serial number. once here you must register the firearm. once it is registered you can go pick it up but you still have to declare it at the border on your way back and pay duties and taxes.quite a hassle if you ask me.


Yup..that’s how’s it done.. I bought my ML down in NY State 5 yrs ago and saved $175..after the CDN taxes were collected. 

The customs guys even let me leave it in their vault while I got the registration number from CFC the next morning. The Customs agent even accepted FAX paper work from CFC. 

With the dollar close par and the great prices down there, well worth the effort.


----------



## GaryM12 (Aug 18, 2004)

team_realtree said:


> the reason i wanted to do this is because i don't have my PAL yet. I was going to have a family member (michigan resident) purchase it and therefore i could use it when i go down to visit (quite often). From there once i recieved my PAL I would bring it home with me. THere its no problem purchasing it in canada and it looks like I may end up having to do that.
> 
> Next question to all you canadian gun experts.
> 
> My father has a gun that was his dads from back in the 1960's. It is a browning bl22 lever action rifle. It has never been registered to anyone because back in those days it just wasn't like that. If i attempt to get that registered in my name once i have my PAL will I be able to? I really don't want to get arrested or anything for having it in my posession. Thanks again to any help.



Go Here:
They can answer anything about firearms.

http://www.canadiangunnutz.com


----------



## team_realtree (Mar 17, 2009)

GaryM12 said:


> Go Here:
> They can answer anything about firearms.
> 
> http://www.canadiangunnutz.com


thanks man! ive been looking for a forum just like this.:darkbeer:


----------

